# Yo ho ho etc



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Merry Christmas Mousers.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Indeed sir, and to you! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

merry Christmas.I have finished work for a whole week.Happy days :cheesesansanta


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Seawatch Stud said:


> Merry Christmas Mousers.


Ha, in my head, I have a vision of you dressed in full Santa outfit (think it was the Yo ho ho) :lol: :lol:

Happy holidays everyone
Naomi xx

:cheesesansanta


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

:reef Merry Christmas everyone and Merry Christmouse to all mousies! :cheesesansanta


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Merry Xmas all x


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I do have the white hair, beard and girth to be Santa, but not the jolly disposition. I would be more like Billy Bob in bad Santa I think.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

Merry Christmas Phil... and to those who aren't working, think of little old me, working 12 hour shifts both tomorrow and Boxing Day!

Katie xx


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

The _Yo_ ho ho made me think you were a pirate santa  Arrrr!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Ah yes of course I forgot where I was posting, I should have made it much clearer. I am not in fact a pirate, and as its xmas I said "yo ho ho". I realise I should have said "ho ho ho" instead. I must humbly apologise for any confusion that resulted from my stupid mistake. I hope this glaring error didn't cause too much unnecessary distress.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Such a shame, you'd have made a rather awesome pirate, with your white judge's coat and a black mouse on your shoulder :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

:lol: But pirate santa = much cooler!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yo ho ho? It's Christmas, NOT Talk Like A Pirate Day, right? Or,, oh hell...ARRRR mateys Merry Christmas!!

ps shiver me timbers


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Aaargh Im from pirate country alright, all Pirates came from Bristol. Pirate Santa comes n takes your presents away n returns em for a handsome ransom of doubloons n pieces of eight. No soppy woman presents though like choccy n perfume, we wants drills n workmates (always handy aboard ship!). You can chuck in your daughters too if you like.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

ARRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha SarahY!

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you have a lovely day!! ^_^ xx


----------

